# Maxijet 400 not working (brand new)



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I put it together, and plugged it in. is there anything more to this that i'm missing?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Check that the impeller is not jammed in by the baseplate.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

hrmph.

guess it just had to catch right? anyhow, working now  I think i might be able to keep my hands out of the tank for now.


----------

